
S3git: Git for Cloud Storage, Written in Go - koolhead17
https://github.com/s3git/s3git
======
pjc50
_> Q Do you support encryption? A Simply encrypt it before streaming into
s3git add, eg pipe it through openssl enc or similar. Q Do you support
zipping? A Simply zip it before streaming into s3git add, eg pipe it through
zip -r - . or similar._

A "no" would have sufficed.

This is relevant to my interests, so I was going to try to read the source to
see how it works: it seems that the internals are in
[https://github.com/s3git/s3git-go](https://github.com/s3git/s3git-go) which
is a dead url?

~~~
fwessels
The library is not yet open sourced but will be soon. Some internals about how
s3git uses the BLAKE2 hashing algorithm are described in
[https://github.com/s3git/s3git/blob/master/BLAKE2.md](https://github.com/s3git/s3git/blob/master/BLAKE2.md)
which may be of interest.

------
nikolay
Just FYI, JGit [0][1] also supports S3 outside of being a fully-featured Git
client.

[0]: [https://eclipse.org/jgit/](https://eclipse.org/jgit/)

[1]: [https://github.com/eclipse/jgit](https://github.com/eclipse/jgit)

~~~
fwessels
Thanks for the links. However s3git more applies the git philosophy/way of
working to Cloud Storage rather than being compatible at a binary level.

~~~
nikolay
I agree. Just wanted to add some perspective.

------
philipn
FYI, this isn't actually git, this is something entirely different that also
has `git` in the name.

~~~
fwessels
That is correct (see also earlier reply), it is aimed at really large repos
with primarily non-text blobs backed up cloud storage like S3, but doing so in
the spirit of git and hence the name.

